# getting close to flipping the landrover, "whoops"



## newrmdmike (May 24, 2009)

*http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p120/newrmdmike/?action=view&current=MOV00007.flv*



good times.


----------



## LaFoto (May 24, 2009)

Too bad: my connection is soooooooooooooooooo slow tonight, it simply won't load. Tomorrow morning should be better...


----------



## farmerj (May 24, 2009)

Looks pretty tame to me.  Didn't even look like you were close to tipping it.


----------



## adamwilliamking (May 24, 2009)

mind putting some image tags around it?

im blocked from work for some reason


----------



## newrmdmike (May 24, 2009)

farmerj said:


> Looks pretty tame to me.  Didn't even look like you were close to tipping it.




hmmm, maybe not, i'm not that experience offroad. . . also, kind of nervous since its my only vehicle.  you think it had alot more to go before any real tipping?


----------



## newrmdmike (May 24, 2009)

you know what i watched it again, and i don't think there was much more it could do, rear right wheel was off the ground, definitely stroked out the suspenstion all the way . . .

i think its hard to show how steep it is in the video also though.


----------



## farmerj (May 24, 2009)

Pretty sure you were good to go there.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONLLSvLi2RU"]YouTube - Land Rover near roll over[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4NpTMZpn28&feature=related"]YouTube - Moreno Extreme Land Rover Defender[/ame]


I have done a lot worse with Toyota 4Runners and my Jeep Grand Cherokee.  Chevy Blazers are pretty decent too.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 24, 2009)

well poop on my parade . . .  

hehe, well it was extreme to me


----------



## farmerj (May 24, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> well poop on my parade . . .
> 
> hehe, well it was extreme to me



If you ever make it to MN, drop in, we can go 4-wheelin and go get some pictures.  I often will toss the tent and sleeping bag into the truck and head out for a weekend.  Some places I don't go unless there are two vehicles.  Safety in numbers.

Either way.  even yours has a pucker factor to it.

That's a wonderful way to learn what your vehicle is capable of doing, and learning WHEN to really stop and go back or try something different.


----------



## mrodgers (May 25, 2009)

farmerj said:


> Looks pretty tame to me.  Didn't even look like you were close to tipping it.


Pretty crazy how much worse it feels from the driver's seat.



farmerj said:


> I have done a lot worse with Toyota 4Runners and my Jeep Grand Cherokee.  Chevy Blazers are pretty decent too.


I drove my 94 4Runner through the same stuff a Blazer was stuck in and pulled him out with ease.... in 2WD.


----------



## fast1 (May 25, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> well poop on my parade . . .
> 
> hehe, well it was extreme to me



yea it was for me too...


----------



## Josh220 (May 29, 2009)

I guess that's what happens if you take a pavement princess out of it's parking lot. Just kidding of course. 

Anyways, that's not almost rolling it, I do that all the time to test my flex. These are really bad pictures though, they are from days before my DSLR.










The spot where this picture was taken had 1-2 wheels off the ground almost the whole way up. However, the person taking the pictures just took them at bad times.


----------



## scarfy (Jun 2, 2009)

where is that? it looks like such an awesome time.


----------

